# Premier: Hacked Infiniti G35



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

This week saw an Infiniti G35 in for a correction detail. It was polished by the dealership after the owner purchased the car. The car was booked a ways back and I was excited to get it in. On with the detail...

On arrival the car was foamed, rinsed, foamed with a light dilllution of shampoo to add lubricity, and then washed via 2BM.














































Then the car was inspected in the sun and under a 200 lumen SureFire flashlight. The marring was pretty severe.



























































































Correction was carried out with both a rotary and a DA polisher. I found this paint to be incredibly soft. It was certainly the softest I have ever worked on. 
Powerfinish was used for correction and 85RD for finishing. Some 50/50 shots...



















Checked under sunlight after IPA wipedowns. No LSP on the car yet.





































Finished shots wearing RaceGlaze 42, and Swissvax Pneu of the tires.





































Back inside for a quick wipedown with DI water, and awaiting collection.



















Thanks for reading,
Sean Tompkins


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

any reason you use DI water instead of last touch or a QD?


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks great, really like the shot of the rear quarter with the cloud reflections :thumb:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

jason2800 said:


> any reason you use DI water instead of last touch or a QD?


 Honestly because it works, and doesn't affect the 42 curing. I do not really carry quick detailer, just Z8.


----------



## madis (Apr 21, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

superb work


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work Sean!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work, with all those swirls and marring.

Chris.


----------

